# New K2 step on



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

What you guys think? Cheaper binding than the one from Burton, few boots available...
Wonder if you can use the boots with conventional bindings.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So the cleats are recessed into the boot, so when you walk you're just walking on the tread. This means you can use them with a regular binding.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I received an email from K2 yesterday announcing the new Clicker X HB, details here: K2 Clicker

Funny thing is K2 claims "This Boot is Only Compatible with 2020-2021 Clicker™ X HB Binding " but as BA pointed out the cleats are recessed into the boot, so why wouldn't they work with other bindings?

Being a Michigan rider a quick way to step into or click into bindings always gets my attention.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

They mean the boots only work with the newer clicker bindings, not the older clicker bindings. Compatibility with traditional strap bindings is separate


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

bazman said:


> They mean the boots only work with the newer clicker bindings, not the older clicker bindings. Compatibility with traditional strap bindings is separate


That is something that Burton Step On boots doesn't offer which is a good option from K2.
It's interesting to see another company offering a similar product to Burton and giving more options to riders.
Agree that step on ain't for everyone, I did try the one from Burton, would I buy step on, maybe, it wasn't too bad. But still, conventional bindings still offer the most choice there is out there for all purpose and style of riding and for every budget.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd try it at a demo, but I'm skeptical. Looks like it lacks many mechanical redundancies, and would be a pain with snow build up and icing.

From a riding perspective, maybe? Looks like you'd theoretically maintain the lateral roll that you lose with the Step Ons (and they're advertising it with "NATUROLL™").


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They have been in high demand from a few rentals, so I guess we will see them around.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

They look sweet, except for the 3 degree cant. That's excessive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

drblast said:


> They look sweet, except for the 3 degree cant. That's excessive.


 I've been saying they need to get rid of the canting in their bindings, it's overkill. Their argument "why everyone needs it".


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been saying they need to get rid of the canting in their bindings, it's overkill. Their argument "why everyone needs it".


Ah yes, everyone and our identical body proportions and injury history. At least take a leaf out of Romes book and provide flat and canted footbeds.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

if they make boots with 3 deg anticant, im fine with 3 deg cant on bindings


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

drblast said:


> They look sweet, except for the 3 degree cant. That's excessive.


K2 cant is ridiculous. I have a pair of Lien ATs I like except for the cant. Non-adjustable too. I like maybe 1.5 degrees max, 3 degrees for everyday for everyone is pretty nuts IMO.


----------

